# The new kid



## VBTravisD (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm Travis and I just bought my first jon boat! (sounded like I am in an AA meeting) It is a 10' flat bottom, I plan to put a decent sized trolling motor on it and use it in Back Bay wildlife refuge in Virginia Beach. Water is mostly 18" to 5' deep so this should work out perfect.

The kid that previously owned it put a "deck" on it and told me it was an 8' boat. To my surprise it was a 10' and I have already taken the deck off (it made it real tipsy). I know it is a 10 footer and not much room, but I want to add some bench seats with storage and maybe a spot for my battery. Also the hull kinda flexes when I stepped in it, this normal? Is there anything I can do to strengthen it? I am trying to keep it light enough for 2 guys to carry. I would greatly appreciate any pointer and pictures of decks or storage you guys did to your boats! Here are a couple of pictures the PO took.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 27, 2009)

I noticed there are not any structural ribs in it, so it will flex when you step in it... that would be my first area to tackle, and that will lead into your decking.

If you can work with aluminum, that would be the route to go (if not, use 2x2 for framing). Frame your decks low, and the aluminum (or 2x2) should span across gunwhale to gunwhale, and this will enforce the rigidity issues. You can then lay a sheet of 1/2" ply on top of that to use as decks. You can have little storage spaces between your framing.

In the rear, if this is where you're going to put your Trolling motor, just put the battery back there with that.

As far as seats, I would put the 7" pedestals like you get at wal-mart to put on top of the benches. You can cut out top sections of the bench and add some extra storage spaces.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2009)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Good call removing the deck!

I would first tackle a floor and then 2 comfortable pedestal seats. That will make a killer fishing machine.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jan 27, 2009)

I figured I could cut doors in the tops of the benches and make that storage space. Yeah, I plan to run the trolling motor off the stern. How did you guys attach your framing to the hull itself? The thought of drilling holes kinda freaks me out when it comes to something that is supposed to be water tight. It sucks, I can weld, just not aluminum...


----------



## russ010 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just have my decks wedged in... most people attach them to the ribs, but since you don't have any, you can wedge it in. It might be easier with 2x2 framing for that. Once you get your floors in, you can screw 1x2 strips alog the top of the deck and into the sides of the benches, that will keep them in place.

One other thing that may be a good idea is to put 1/2" plywood on top of your benches after you cut out top sections. That will give you more bracing for the sides and provide you some "beef" to screw your pedestals into.


----------



## DryFlyRy (Jan 27, 2009)

> I'm Travis and I just bought my first jon boat! (sounded like I am in an AA meeting)



You may need to be pretty soon: Alumaholic's Anonymous.  As I'm realizing this can be quite the addiction. I'm sure my girl would agree. :wink:


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with Russ, you gotta strengthen it up first!

Oh, welcome aboard mate


----------



## VBTravisD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome! And I hope you guys have some patience with me and all my newbie questions.

Russ, I figure I head your suggestion and will use 2x2 to frame out a deck. Do you guys worry at all about any water in the hull and the framing? I realize that there is a drain plug in the bottom, but I dunno, maybe just worrying over nothing. Okay, so to recap... a 2x2 frame with a ply wood deck (the whole bottom of the boat?) Then on top of the deck I can build my benches, and attach the benches to the sides of the boat, thus keeping the deck in place... Will all this make the boat more structurally sound without having any sort of ribbing? 

Once again, sorry to ask so many silly questions...


----------



## russ010 (Jan 27, 2009)

Travis - no question is silly on this site - that's what's so great about it!

I just realized you don't have any benches do you? Only the 2x4 or 2x6 that stretch across... If that's the case, here's how I would deck it if it were mine.

In the bow of the boat where it starts to level into the floor - this is where I would make my deck, and if there are no benches, then run it all the way to the rear stopping shy of the transom by about 12"... this will give you room for your battery and a few other things like anchors and such.

I would take the 2x2 and run them perpendicular to the length of your boat, with 1 2x2 spaced every 18". This will give you about 8' to work with for decking (start 1 foot from front of boat, then stop 1 foot short of the transom). That will be about 6 actual 2x2 braces placed 16" on center. I would measure each board and cut them one at a time because I doubt each will be the same length - remember, you want them wedged in there since you don't have anything to attach them to. 

After getting a dry cut fit for them, measure for your 2x2 braces which will run in between each of your cross braces you just dry cut. I would put them about 2" from the gunwhales on each side, and 1 on each side of the center line of the boat about 12" apart. I wouldn't put any benches higher than that on a 10' boat because it can be unstable, and the last thing you want to do is flip over in the water when you rare back on a big hawg! 

Once you have all of your framing done, I would use 1/2" ply because of the size of the boat and the amount of bracing - this will be plenty of support for you.

Seats... I would use 12" pedestal seats like you can get at walmart (black with 3" diameter pedestal). I would use bolts and nuts to mount those to the deck. But since you are using 1/2" ply, make sure you cut another piece of ply about 12" long by 8" wide to fit between the center braces and put that under the main floor. That will be 1" of "beef" for your pedestal to mount to. Same goes for the rear seat.

As far as adding storage... you can cut out sections between the frames of your floor and use piano hinges so you can open and close them. I don't know what the bottom width is of your floor, so it's hard to tell you the dimensions for that out of my head, but honestly, it's probably not going to be that much room becaue you'll probably only have about 4-5" underneath the deck. One thing you can do is make you a center bench (not to put seats on) and use that for storage. Just make sure that when you put the hinges on it you do it so that the lids open from the rear... you don't want to be going down the road and the wind blow up your lids!

Battery in the rear... you can build another bench at the transom for storage of your battery and other things like life jackets, anchors, etc.. Just make sure you leave a section in the middle open for where your trolling motor will attach.

You asked about water and such... it would be best to use some type of water sealant or deck paint to paint all of your wood.. this will help deter wood rot and moisture build up and will let your decking last a while longer. Be sure to use NON PRESSURE TREATED ply when you do this. You want to use exterior plywood because pressure treated has copper and it doesn't mix with aluminum very well. 

Once you get the wood off/out of your boat, take more pictures, because everything I wrote could be changed up quite a bit depending on a few things... but hopefully this will give you an idea of which way you need to be heading.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the good info! I have just about snatched all the 2x4's off the thing but it has been rainy and cold down here so I haven't got any pictures of the thing yet. I will snap some and post up the first chance I get.

What should I use to fill the screw holes in the sides of the boat?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 28, 2009)

VBTravisD said:


> What should I use to fill the screw holes in the sides of the boat?




This is probably the best you can use... cut off a little on the tube, knead it in your fingers then put it in and around the hole. Shave off or smooth the excess and let it cure.

If you ever decide to paint the boat, you can sand this stuff down and paint over it

https://www.outdoorsuperstore.com/p...4&gdftrk=gdfV2348_a_7c404_a_7c1148_a_7c252704


----------



## VBTravisD (Jan 28, 2009)

cool, thanks.... See I have a 220 mig welder, but I am used to mild steel not aluminum so I am weary of trying to weld on my boat. It sucks not even having ribs to start with but ahwell... Where does everyone get their carpet from?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 28, 2009)

If you want to use that MIG welder to do the job, you should probably use wire like .035" diameter 4043 aluminum alloy. 5356 aluminum alloy is a little stiffer and rolls easier, but I doubt you'd be able to get the right amount of amperage to make a good weld.

I got my carpet at Lowes. If you look back on their racks, they should have a ton of carpet on the end caps that are remnants from rolls when they reach the end. They guess how much carpet is there and just stick a price on it. I got a 16' roll, 6' wide for $18... they didn't know what was there but I was sure there was more than they estimated. Just make sure whatever you get has rubber backing.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 28, 2009)

just a reminder but your probably know, if your going to weld your boat you need to change the gas and wire

good look'n boat anywho, cant wait to see what it ends up like


----------



## VBTravisD (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I will just stick with a sandable/paintable putty/epoxy. I am comfortable welding on my jeep, but not my boat! haha. man, this site is HORRIBLE!!! All I have done for the last 2 days is look at ya'lls boats... totally killed my productivity at work! :mrgreen:

And if anyone else has more tips or advice and definitely post up some pictures to give me ideas! ...'preciate it...


----------



## fishinchef (Jan 29, 2009)

Is that trailer in the picture for this boat? If you dont have a trailer I would do like Russ said but I would use as much aluminum angle or tubing as possible for the sake of lifting in and out of a truck bed. Just a thought. Also in the meantime what if you used coolers to sit on as well as storage?


----------



## VBTravisD (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope, no trailer. I will be throwing this thing in and out of the bed of my truck for the time being, so I am trying to keep it as light as possible. I took a quick look at it yesterday afternoon and I do have 1 rib! woo hoo! looks like the PO took all the rest out. I will take some pictures this afternoon and see what you guys suggest.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jan 29, 2009)

Welp, I finished taking off the deck. I have some holes to patch. I also included pictures of the PO's "repair" job back at the stern. I figure I will use some of that sandable/paintable epoxy to fix it... if anyone has any other tips... please post up! 

I figure 2 benches with storage, framed out of aluminum. A deck between the 2 benches and a small platform at the bow (not for standing). Maybe use some of that rubberized coating for the areas not decked. I am sure the plan will change 5 or 6 times. How did you guys attach your framing to the boat?

Onto the pictures:


----------



## VBTravisD (Jan 29, 2009)

What do you think about this... and what should I do with that space between the bow and the first bench!?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think what you have there would be the way to go.

As far as the front floor, just put you down a piece of ply that sits level from the bottom of your front board to the middle bench. You don't want to deck any higher than that.... I would put a pedestal seat in the middle of that, or if you aren't doing seats, you could always just sit on the bench


----------



## VBTravisD (Jan 29, 2009)

russ010 said:


> As far as the front floor, just put you down a piece of ply that sits level from the bottom of your front board to the middle bench.



Good suggestion... I think I am gonna go with that idea. Like I said, I think I am going to go with and aluminum frame. What would be the best way to mount the frame to the boat?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 29, 2009)

bassboy1 needs to put some input in for that... especially with aluminum


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, you have no ribs to attach to. Attaching to a given point in the hull would not be strong enough. Thus, you need to make ribs. I piece of 1.5 by 1.5 angle riveted to the hull, with conventional rivets (hammer in type like your boat is made of) should suffice, both strengthening the hull, and giving you a proper mounting surface. The other option, is 1 by 1 square, and 3/16 pop rivets, with a small dab of sealer (for good measure) staggered along the bottom. Either way would work. 

Then, build your deck structure just like the rest of the guys on here do, just keep it lower than most, since your hull is small. I would make 3 ribs. One at the front of the middle seat, one at the point that the bow deck will stop at the bow, and one dead split between the two. Put verticals on the two aft ones, either out of 1 by 1 square, or 1.5 angle. Then, span them lengthwise with a piece of the same material. I depending on the span, I might go with 2 verticals going across, one on each side, with a transverse piece connecting them at each end and the middle, or 3 verticals, basically the same as the 2 method, just put 1 row the middle. I can draw that out if you don't follow my mental picture (hard to type a mental picture). 

I would go with aluminum decking on there too, and a removable carpet (snap in or something), if I didn't go with a paint on lining. I bet there is a good chance that you will encounter mud when entering a pond boat, unlike those of us in large lakes where we have concrete ramps and docks, and I can say from experience, mud (especially good ole' Georgia Red Clay) doesn't come out of carpet easily. Being able to remove the carpet, hose it from the backside (otherwise you are washing it deeper in - found that out the hard way) aids a lot in keeping it clean. However, in your case, since you don't have a trailer, and presumably will be storing it upside down outside, I would say use a bedliner, or other coating. Just my mere 2 cents worth.


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 4, 2009)

I am unfamiliar with the hammered rivets, I think they are called drive rivets? If I were to use pop rivets and sealer, what type of sealant it everyone using? I don't wanna use your old run of the mill clear silicone I take it.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 4, 2009)

not sure about the hammer rivets..

But 3M 5200 sealant is the best stuff you can use.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I mentioned what I guess you would call standard rivets. You hammer them in, either by hand, or with a pneumatic hammer.
https://www.hansonrivet.com/w06.htm

They are what boats are riveted with. One side has a head, and you insert it into the hole, and peen over the other side, forming a tight connection in aluminum or steel sheet.


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 7, 2009)

Welp, I am going with the 2x2. I started framing up the benches, & got my trolling motor this morning. I sealed up the hull with some 3m 5200. Gotta finish the sides, then water sealer and carpet. Soon after that will be paint... and then.... FISHING!


----------



## countryboy210 (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking Good !


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome! =D>


----------



## RStewart (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice looking 10fter.


----------



## minicuda (Feb 7, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## russ010 (Feb 7, 2009)

Where are you going to put your seats? If you put pedestal on those benches, be careful - I'd hate to see you topple over in the water and your boat flip. Not demeaning your work or anything, just want you to be safe and not lose any of your belongings! 

Awesome job on the framing - that is professional


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 8, 2009)

Not too sure on the seat mounting... I figured I was going to run without some for the time being. See how stable the boat is with the new benches. I figured I wouldn't go too tall with it for just that reason. I am happy I decided to go with the 2x2, and surprisingly enough the boat is still very lightweight. Lord knows I will change it 50 times over the next year or so... back to work tomorrow...


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 8, 2009)

So I didn't know what make of boat this is. I managed to sand some off the sticker... can anyone help me out...

M--Ark

It is like wheel of fortune, but no hot blondes or prizes! :mrgreen:


----------



## Henry Hefner (Feb 8, 2009)

VBTravisD said:


> So I didn't know what make of boat this is. I managed to sand some off the sticker... can anyone help me out...
> 
> M--Ark
> 
> It is like wheel of fortune, but no hot blondes or prizes! :mrgreen:




Monark?


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 8, 2009)

Henry Hefner said:


> Monark?



I was thinking the same thing. I came in and googled it and that is the only thing I came up with that fit.

Got a little more done today. I watersealed all the lumber, sealed up some more stuff on the hull, started to install the new stern handles and laid the first coat of paint. Tell me what yall think.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 8, 2009)

it looks good ! I bet you can't wait to get it off those saw horses and out on the water fishing


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking good! 8)


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 8, 2009)

russ010 said:


> it looks good ! I bet you can't wait to get it off those saw horses and out on the water fishing



Man, you got that right!!!!

Thanks for all the compliments... Yall's boats gave me the inspiration on mine. Bream are biting pretty good around here so I am pushing hard to get it done.


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 9, 2009)

Welp, went during my lunch break and picked up a roll of carpet. I plan to carpet my benches and give the boat another coat of paint. Getting mighty close! 

I am soo geeking out... :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 9, 2009)

looks like you gave that boat a new life. look'n great


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 10, 2009)

got a little more done last night... got all the benches carpeted... Now I need to cut down the storage lids and carpet those... and she will be good to go. Well, then I got to wait for my registration and title info to come in. It was too dark when I finished to take pictures but I will post up this afternoon.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had a temporary registration so that I could fish... it was attached to the sheet that I had to mail in for registration.. actually, I sent my registration in back in August, and I just got my stickers yesterday - I wonder what in the hell they could be doing to back log registration for that long, it's ridiculous


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 10, 2009)

Dang, that is a long time. Can't you guys go to the courthouse and do the regsitration/decal thing in the same day, or are you required to mail them in?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 10, 2009)

you don't do them at the courthouse... you register the boat trailer at the DMV... the boat and all of that has to go to DNR. I think you can do it in person, but that's a haul for me in this traffic..

They just upped their prices too - and they charge you for processing as of Oct 10. $8 to process by internet or mail, $10 over the phone. This is in addition to the actual registration fees which are different based on the length of your boat.

It's a rip off!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 10, 2009)

Dang, that is costly with the extra fees. We register ours at the courthouse but the DMV is located there (a building next to it now), so I should have clarified that. We pay our registration/renewal fees and get a registration slip that day just like one for vehicles.


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 10, 2009)

I had to mail my stuff in to the Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries... 3 years registration for a boat 16' and under was only 27 bucks. Then titling fee was 7 and sales tax was 1 dollar so... 35 bucks. The VDGIF office is in Richmond like an hour away. Hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 10, 2009)

> ...3 years registration for a boat 16' and under...




Dang, ours is a yearly renewal, which is coming up in April. I feel lucky that the county seat is in our town, so maybe that is what saves me doing the mail-in thing.

My renewal last year ran $66.33:
Registration fee: $9
Title fee: $6
Tax: :shock: $51.33

I get a break because it's registered as electric propulsion only. If I was running a motor it could be a larger total fee.

Oh, and I have a seperate registration fee for my trailer. It ran $2.28. It's a 2007 trailer that came with the '08 boat, and they're assessing the value of it at $200 :roll: . Works for me...less tax to pay.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 10, 2009)

wow!! :shock: y'all have high prices..

I got my registration in before Oct 10.. so I only had to pay $18.. $15 for a 2 year registration sticker, then $3 for transfer to new owner. The tag for the trailer was $12 and is renewable every year.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, it's the dang taxes that get you. Our highest local tax is the school tax (as I guess it is elsewhere also). I got to thinking that since I work for the school system, _and_ pay high school taxes as a resident of this county, that I'm basically paying my own salary.......which I get taxed on!


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Dang, that is a long time. Can't you guys go to the courthouse and do the regsitration/decal thing in the same day, or are you required to mail them in?


Ga has ALWAYS taken forever with boat registration. We do it through DNR, (Department of Natural Resources), not the DMV. You send them the check, and the information on their sheet, and tear off the bottom slip to keep for *90* days for them to process and return the registration. Well, they cash the check just as soon as the mail gets to them it seems, and rarely will they get the info back to you in less than 120. So, all the Corps of Engineers and DNR guys checking around here know that if you have the blue slip, even past the 90 days, you are probably good. 

Heres how our fees are.
They recently changed it, so I think you can no longer do it in person in South Atlanta like you could 2 years ago, and since now you can ONLY due it online/over the phone, or by mail, they just happened to add fees to those methods. :roll: Also, you now have to have a notarized bill of sale to register your boat, whereas before, you needed only to have a handwritten one. Need to chase down the previous owner get a notarized bill of sale for my rig, as the previous owners registration ended last month :shock:


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 10, 2009)

gotta paint the gunwhales... but you guys get the idea...


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 13, 2009)

WOO HOO! I got my title and registration in the mail yesterday... And to top things off I am off work for the next 3 days. Sad part is... I CANT DO ANYTHING! I had my wisdom teeth pulled and I can barely talk... bummer... :roll:


----------



## russ010 (Feb 13, 2009)

dude - you ain't gotta talk to fish or paint!!

that boat is amazing - Never would have thought you would have a finished product like that after what you started with!!!

I could have sworn that first platform on there was a pallet - I went back through all of my old redneck fishing email forwards... I was expecting to see it on "redneck yacht club"!


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 13, 2009)

looks good :lol:


----------



## poolie (Feb 13, 2009)

russ010 said:


> you don't do them at the courthouse... you register the boat trailer at the DMV... the boat and all of that has to go to DNR. I think you can do it in person, but that's a haul for me in this traffic..
> 
> They just upped their prices too - and they charge you for processing as of Oct 10. $8 to process by internet or mail, $10 over the phone. This is in addition to the actual registration fees which are different based on the length of your boat.
> 
> It's a rip off!



Great... so I've got about 6 more months to wait for mine. Internet, phone or mail are the only three options in GA, so I was told. 

-- Poolie


----------



## russ010 (Feb 13, 2009)

poolie said:


> Great... so I've got about 6 more months to wait for mine. Internet, phone or mail are the only three options in GA, so I was told.
> 
> -- Poolie



Did you get David to do your registration online for you? I called him yesterday and he said he could do it for me online, so I'd be leaving with numbers and everything.

I think I'm going to go for the 1442, most likely what you have.. but I have options on the trailer. No more hi-jacking - I'm going to reply in your boat thread


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 13, 2009)

russ010 said:


> dude - you ain't gotta talk to fish or paint!!
> 
> that boat is amazing - Never would have thought you would have a finished product like that after what you started with!!!
> 
> I could have sworn that first platform on there was a pallet - I went back through all of my old redneck fishing email forwards... I was expecting to see it on "redneck yacht club"!




You are absolutely right man... The wife went out to grocery shop and I am supposed to be "taking it easy" I went out and touched up the paint and put my registration numbers and stickers on! :mrgreen: 

And yeah, everyone had a hard time envisioning the final product after seeing me bring it home. I think jaw hurting or not I am going to have to make it out on the water tomorrow morning!

Even with the way it was... I at least had this guy beat...


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 14, 2009)

its ready...


----------



## rcgreat (Feb 14, 2009)

That looks excellent. I bet you are itching to get it on the water. Hope your mouth is feeling better.


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 14, 2009)

rcgreat said:


> Hope your mouth is feeling better.



Man, that sounds like the start to a dirty joke... hahaha... 800mg motrin and vicodin help LOTS with pain...

I would take it out tomorrow morning but it is supposed to be raining/snowing here... bummer... that and the whole, operating a boat while taking a narcotic thing... [-X


----------



## VBTravisD (Nov 12, 2009)

So I fished all summer with this thing... Even managed to get my wife out on the water with me! But now I got the "bug" bad... I love the portability of my 10 footer... I can throw it in the bed of my truck and go. But I have found a good deal on a sears gamefisher 14'... and I am thinking about making the jump. Guess I need to find a trailer huh!? 

I wanted to thank you guys for all the help and input. I have had some fun with my family this summer because of this lil piece of tin. Look out for my next build! hahaha...


----------



## gunny146 (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome, I used to fish Back Bay when I was kid. LOTS of white perch around those duck blinds. Good luck with the build.


----------



## VBTravisD (Nov 12, 2009)

Welp... I go get the 14' gamefisher Saturday... pictures will be coming...


----------



## cyberflexx (Nov 12, 2009)

sweet.. post the pics...


----------



## forced2workborn2fish (Nov 13, 2009)

this looks a lot like my 10' 8) I have bench seats and removable swivel seats, no deck though way to tipsy.


----------



## VBTravisD (Nov 17, 2009)

Dude fell through on the gamefisher... so I found one 40 miles closer to home and only 50 bucks more! I will post pictures tomorrow... guess it is time for a new thread!

...wife was less than pleased... ahwell...


----------

